# Red fish pictures in the marsh



## jesley22

My son started taking pictures on his fishing trips and wanted to share them,

Thanks for looking!


----------



## hammerin'fish

green to ya, those are really good!


----------



## MichaelW

Tell him to keep up the good work. Really like that first one.


----------



## Nwilkins

Nice work


----------



## troutalex33

*Awesome!!*

Really cool ! Keep em coming !
Thank you


----------



## Capt Justin

Great pictures. Really like the one with the shrimp mid air


----------



## just plain bill

#3 is great composition!


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tikioutrage

Great shots!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

Great pictures.


----------



## Em1_crew

im guessing jared is your son? hes a **** good guide


----------



## jesley22

Thanks, very proud of him.


----------



## [email protected]

SWEET Pic's!


----------



## mactx812

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jesley22

If anyone is interested Jared will have metal prints at the boat show in Houston, you can find him at the fishhide sportswear booth


----------



## That Robbie Guy

#3 is the new Desktop!


----------



## krfish

Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird

Fantastic! Tell him to keep it up. If he's not already, he should be sending some of those in to fishing/outdoor magazines. With pictures like that, he'll eventually get hired to go fish and take pics!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Lots of busy fish. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Daylan

Nice pics!


----------



## tmyfml

Awesome


----------



## kawboy

Cool


----------



## jesley22

A few more....


----------



## Rubberback

That's 2 cool.


----------



## simpyson

Wow, awesome pictures!


----------

